# B&N Samsung nook, 10 inch



## luvmykindle3

B&N had their 10-inch Samsung nook on sale in-stores only for $219!! Saw an email today. Anyone buying one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightReader

That is tempting.

I could buy it, play with it for a month or so, then "hand it down" to my aunt for Christmas. (She never lets me buy her anything, but hand-me-downs are okay.  )

Edited to add: Rumor has it that a new 10 inch Nook is coming very soon. It looks like it will be Samsung's Galaxy Tab E. Compared to the gorgeous 8 inch S2, it doesn't look very impressive.

http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/09/30/bn-teases-the-samsung-galaxy-tab-e-on-its-developer-portal/


----------

